# Beaufield Mews, Stillorgan, County Dublin



## olddoll (24 Aug 2013)

We are organising a party for relations and we are looking at Beaufield Mews.  It is a very attractive venue.  However, we are uncertain about the food.  We had a lunch there one Sunday and were less than impressed.  Has anybody organised a party/function or attended a function there and what did they think of the food.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## amtc (24 Aug 2013)

Yep, attended a small wedding there recently and food was A1. Half the people are coeliac and all was catered for. Being not, I enjoyed all!


----------



## ajapale (24 Aug 2013)

Where in the country is this?


----------



## amtc (24 Aug 2013)

Dublin 14/16


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Aug 2013)

Eh, no... Stillorgan, Co. Dublin. Just around the corner from Oatlands Secondary school.

Lovely setting, but I haven't been there in a long time so can't speak for the food.


----------



## Tintagel (25 Aug 2013)

lovely setting. I also have not been there in years even though I live within walking distance. The reason being I always thought it was "grannyish".


----------



## olddoll (27 Aug 2013)

Many thanks for your comments.  Lovely venue, and comments by AMTC much appreciated regarding food.

Best wishes


----------

